# My R33 GTR Vspec in Midnight Purple



## Jasoncmor (Feb 16, 2008)

Unfortuanately its not a real one 
Not finished yet, needs a few more base coats, then some clear coating, sanding, polishing then waxing 

Painted using Zero Paints midnight Purple LP2 - with an airbrush.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Well done!
The best colour I think!!
You need colour the interior properly too, when you get round to it:thumbsup:


----------

